# I miss bow hunting so much



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been shooting bow since i was 14 and I'm 37 now, bow hunting is in my blood, and this year is the first year I didn't step out into the woods with a bow and arrow since i was 19.

With my back and neck injuries i have good days and bad, so I sold the bow and threw in the towel.

I tried using a crossbow a few years before they became legal for everyone, I qualified for a permit, but they are just not for me.

I am on a mission to get back into it by next october as long as I can afford a bow(wife in school,4 kids and limited income).

I know I have to shoot 50-55lbs at most unlike the 70lbs I was shooting, but the thought of being in the woods for bow season is haunting me.

I know this is a little rant and I'm on my soap box, but its been stirring inside all year and now the second season is here,I can taste it i want to bow hunt so bad.

The challenge is by far the best and that is why I prefer a muzzle loader for gun season, you have one shot to make it count.

I feel like I am back in high school and got dumped by a girlfriend.

It sucks having these injuries but Hunting and fishing are what get me thru the year, and I don't want to miss another bow season, even If i have to use a crossbow,not my first choice but if I can hunt the archery woods again I will hunt with a crossbow and do it with pride knowing I am doing something I love

OK my rant is over thanks for reading

Rich


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

All you need to shoot is 35lbs.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You need less than you think. As PF says, 35 with a mans draw length is all you need to effectively put an arrow through a whitetail. 

My wife, draws 42lbs, 26" draw length, 387grain arrow, blows through deer. 

Proper broadheads are vital. I'd look for 125's cut on contact or pyramid broadheads. Those being snuffers, woodsmans, razorcaps, hellrazors, etc. 

You'll pretty much have to employ tactics used my traditional archers, keep the shots under 25-30 yds but that's a given more most archers in general. 

Don't give up.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with the above post...

And where theres a _will _theres a _way_... I believe you have the _will_ part covered...


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

If I can get passthru's with a 43lb longbow shooting about 150-160 fps, you'll sure get them with a 35lb compound, assuming you can draw 35lbs.

With the 43lb longbow, I just shoot a heavy arrow. Around 550grs. It zips right thru them. 

Just use either a 2 blade broadhead or something with a small profile, like a Steelforce Phathead or Magnus Stinger. 

My 43lb longbow is a Toelke. Dan Toelke told me that he has a customer who hunts moose and elk with a 40lb longbow...AND he gets passthru's.

He keeps the range down to 15-18 yards and shoots a heavy arrow.

Hope this helps.


----------



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

Like I said I am on a mission, somehow I will be back out there, Crossbows are fine for some but there just not for me(not bashing them in anyway)

I have some time to get ready so thanks for all positive advice.

Just my Motto in life is "never give up" and I dont want to give up archery over injuries. I always said after I got hurt, the only way I will ever stop hunting is if I'm dead, and i hope that's not another 50 or 60 years since in only 37


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Crazy thing, I am 37 also and had a bad injury in June 2010 and have not been able to hunt either and it is killing me. I am a die hard bow hunter that normally spends every moment of daylight possible in a stand if not at work but haven't worked or hunted since my accident. Were in the same boat. I also wan't to get back in a tree stand if possible by next season. Good luck and hope by next season your flinging arrows.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shooting a bow has been better than going to my Physical therapy for my Shoulder. Not sure what the extents of your injury is, but I had a server shoulder dislocation 10 years ago during a motorcycle accident which lead to chronic shoulder instability. PT was not working and 6 years ago I could not even pick up 5 pounds without my shoulder partially dislocating. I finally had enough and started shooting bows again. I had to buy a youth bow with a 20lb pull to get going and even then the pain was unbearable. After 6 years I have made it to 65lbs and a much stronger shoulder and no pain most days. The muscles have tightened up and dislocations are very rare. It has improved to the point where surgery to tighten the ligaments is no longer needed. If I go a few weeks without shooting I can really feel it the next time I go out so I always keep a lower poundage bow around to warm up with.

Good luck and get back out in the woods.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

You might want to check out the Bowfit. It might help regain some strength and you could do it while watching tv. Good luck.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering if you have checked out a Draw-Loc.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I shot (and killed) my first deer ever with a 28 lb bow, In my nearly 20 years of hunting i have killed 85 percent of my deer with my bow. In november i had shoulder surgery and i was the biggest crossbow hater i know. i may have to eat my own words in 2012. long story short it dont take alot to kill a deer, my wife started a couple years ago and is 5 for 5 with 35 lbs and she blew threw 3 of em


----------

